# Little boys & poop



## fatiguedfatherof4

My 4 y/o has to, and I mean every single time, get completely naked to go poop... even in restaurants, public bathrooms... EVERYWHERE!!! Is this something other children do? My daughter never did this (we have 4 children.. 1g 3b) and I'm wondering since we have 3 boys am I gonna have to get used to it?


----------



## Runs like Dog

I have 3 boys. They do some odd things but never that.


----------



## lovebug

My brother did that when he was young. I had a cousin that did it as well, so it's not that unusual. They both stopped once they got in school (around 6). None of the female siblings ever did it.


----------



## Mom6547

What does "have to" mean? The problem with BM at this age is that it is rife with possible fear/ battle issues. IF he is being a PITA, it is a matter for limit setting. But IF there are mental issues around going #2, then you have to be careful not to cause further distress which will cause withholding. That is very challenging to overcome.


----------



## Lilyana

My son used to do that! He had a rough time with constipation, so I think the clothes made him feel more constricted. We put him on a mild stool softener perscribed by the doc, and he stopped doing it. Could possibly be what your son is going through?

I wouldn't let it cause you too much concern. He may just simply grow out of it.


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4

Mom6547 said:


> What does "have to" mean? The problem with BM at this age is that it is rife with possible fear/ battle issues. IF he is being a PITA, it is a matter for limit setting. But IF there are mental issues around going #2, then you have to be careful not to cause further distress which will cause withholding. That is very challenging to overcome.


I dont give the little guy grief over it, it's more of a chuckle and scratch my head and wait for him to yell, "Daddy, come wipe me!!"
We are a very laid back couple on the issue of potty training, we let them go at their own pace... no rushing. 
When I said he "has to.." I meant that he just does it every single time, it's not a problem for me I was just wondering if other children went through the same phase and alot of folks say boys, not the girls are the ones that do it mostly. Interesting. 
Thank you so much for the feedback.


----------



## Mom6547

fatiguedfatherof4 said:


> I dont give the little guy grief over it, it's more of a chuckle and scratch my head and wait for him to yell, "Daddy, come wipe me!!"
> We are a very laid back couple on the issue of potty training, we let them go at their own pace... no rushing.
> When I said he "has to.." I meant that he just does it every single time, it's not a problem for me I was just wondering if other children went through the same phase and alot of folks say boys, not the girls are the ones that do it mostly. Interesting.
> Thank you so much for the feedback.


My sister's son did this. It goes away on its own if no other issues are present.


----------



## Runs like Dog

My youngest once ran downstairs at age 3, naked, answered the front door to two Mormon missionaries and screaming "I'm naked!" then ran back upstairs.


----------



## Lilyana

LOL

Once, we were sitting down to eat dinner, all of a sudden my son (who was then 4) gets up.. walks outside.. pees on a tree.. comes back in and sits down.

I said, "the bathroom is five steps that way" and he said "the tree needed water mommy"


----------



## HadIOnlyKnown

My youngest did this for years. In fact, he's seven, and he has just now consistently outgrown it. Now, he didn't do it in public but at home every.single.time. I used to wonder if he would do this at school - I could only imagine the phone call  but he never did. Not even at preschool when he was in the height of pooping clothing free. He really hates clothing, though. After a shower I have to take him to his clothes and say "Put. This. On." or he runs naked until made to dress. I think he just enjoys freedom and exhibition. He's the youngest and it's always "Look at me! Watch this!" Anyway, I'm happy to report just last night I caught him pooping fully clothed :smthumbup: I thought I was weird for wanting to have a small celebratory moment but, apparently, this goes on more than I knew about.


----------



## Junkersgal

LOL... I also have 1g/3b. One of my boys did the same thing but im not sure why. I just let him do his thing and hoped for the best  He also grew out of it about the time he started going to school (thank the Lord for small favors). Now my daughter was a whole other story. She liked to finger paint the walls!! YUCK!!


----------



## cherrypie18

Junkersgal said:


> LOL... I also have 1g/3b. One of my boys did the same thing but im not sure why. I just let him do his thing and hoped for the best  He also grew out of it about the time he started going to school (thank the Lord for small favors). Now my daughter was a whole other story.* She liked to finger paint the walls!! YUCK!!*


 :rofl:

I think it's a matter of comfort...I used to do it too sometimes when I was little... It's as if the clothes get in the way of your concentrating on the process because you have to hold the skirt or dress up or pull down the pants which are wrapped around your feet... I don't know, might sound weird but it was more "relaxing" that way lol


----------



## Runs like Dog

Junkersgal said:


> Now my daughter was a whole other story. She liked to finger paint the walls!! YUCK!!


Not a problem until she's like 20 and eating her hair. Relax.


----------



## Syrum

It's no big deal, heaps of kids do it.


----------

